# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  who likes Nancy?

## Angeltigger

i did one for Nicole now i am doing on for Nancy
so say what you think about her?

----------


## Debs

i love nancy she is brillaint!

----------


## Lennie

Nancy is so much better then Nicole - but lately especially to her friends she has become quite bossy and moody, its like she is so much better then them.

She did go OTT with her comments when they all were trying their outfits on.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I like her. She's a good laugh   :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

shes really grown on me to in recent episodes.

----------


## di marco

i like her, shes really funny at times

----------


## x Amby x

At first i really liked her and i thought that she was a really good character, but after all the stuff with Nicole i don't really like her as much now. I can't believe im about to say this but..... I prefer Nicole!

----------


## angelle

some times i like nancy other times i don't   :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> some times i like nancy other times i don't


I know what you mean lol

----------


## Katy

i really lke her. Shes really funny, but can be a bit childish. Still my favourite out of the students.

----------


## di marco

> I can't believe im about to say this but..... I prefer Nicole!


 :EEK!:

----------


## sbbb_odessa

she is very open with her opinions

----------


## Chris_2k11

> she is very open with her opinions


haha that's one way of describing her!   :Rotfl:

----------


## tadpole

I love Nancy, I think she is very real which is probably why sometimes you like her and sometimes you don't - thats real isn't it. I think that the actress who plays her is really good - a lot of the actors in Hollyoaks play their characters all on one note, which isn't at all realistic.

----------


## Em

> At first i really liked her and i thought that she was a really good character, but after all the stuff with Nicole i don't really like her as much now. I can't believe im about to say this but..... I prefer Nicole!



Oh my god I didnt think that was possible!!!

Nancy's ok, a bit bossy though! Prefer her to Nicole and Sarah (who does my head in !) :

----------


## Bree

i sort of like her but i havent been watching the show for that long so yeah but she seems cool

----------


## Debs

> . I can't believe im about to say this but..... I prefer Nicole!


 
 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

omg i cant believe younsaid that!!!

----------


## Katy

i like her shes really bubbly. Nicole is just boring.

----------


## Bree

> i like her shes really bubbly. Nicole is just boring.


agree 100% lol  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

well i like her for the show for personally i wouldnt wan to be friends with her

----------


## pops110874

I like her - a least she has a personality unlike some others on hollyoaks

----------


## Angeltigger

how old is nancy in Real life? older or younger than she is in hollyoaks

----------


## Abbie

> I like her - a least she has a personality unlike some others on hollyoaks


yer i know what you mean but if i was friends with her i would probably be intiminated

----------


## Chris_2k11

> how old is nancy in Real life? older or younger than she is in hollyoaks


She is 22 in real life tigs...

----------


## Debs

> She is 22 in real life tigs...


 
NEVER!!!!!!

she really dosent look 22

----------


## Chris_2k11

> NEVER!!!!!!
> 
> she really dosent look 22


lol, I thought that too debs  :Smile:   She's definitely 22 though.

----------


## Debs

> lol, I thought that too debs  She's definitely 22 though.


 
well im shocked at that!! she loks about 15 to me!

----------


## di marco

> well im shocked at that!! she loks about 15 to me!


well i suppose she must be quite old as she must have been fairly old when she was on the worst witch and that was years and years ago when i watched that!

----------


## Debs

> well i suppose she must be quite old as she must have been fairly old when she was on the worst witch and that was years and years ago when i watched that!


 
was she rubbish at acting on that as well?

----------


## di marco

> was she rubbish at acting on that as well?


erm i dont know i cant really remember, none of them on there were that great!

----------


## Em

It was not the best programme and the acting was pretty crap from everyone which was a shame cause i loved the books

----------


## Debs

> erm i dont know i cant really remember, none of them on there were that great!


oh im getting confuised!! i thought thi was about nicole not nancy LOL!!!

nancy is a good actress it nicole that is rubbish

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh im getting confuised!! i thought thi was about nicole not nancy LOL!!!
> 
> nancy is a good actress it nicole that is rubbish


lol!!!  :Rotfl:  

I was about to say, Nancy's not that bad!! lol!

----------


## Cornishbabe

Sometimes I like her some times I dont shes still growing on me

----------


## di marco

> oh im getting confuised!! i thought thi was about nicole not nancy LOL!!!
> 
> nancy is a good actress it nicole that is rubbish


yeh shes quite good an actress now, but she was not that great in the worst witch, maybe that was cos she was younger, she wasnt bad just wasnt as good as now

----------


## Angeltigger

Nancy is better than Nicole- nicole is 18- chris told me. 

So how is sarah than. i know i am going off topic- it only going to be quick

----------


## Angeltigger

Edited- it a double (Tig's goes and hide)

----------


## di marco

> Nancy is better than Nicole- nicole is 18- chris told me. 
> 
> So how is sarah than. i know i am going off topic- it only going to be quick


sarahs 16/17 in the show, i dont know how old she is in real life, does it really matter?

----------


## Angeltigger

No it don't but also you don't need to be rude- it was a simple question

----------


## di marco

> No it don't but also you don't need to be rude- it was a simple question


im sorry but im not being rude, i was just saying that youre going off topic and it doesnt really matter, you can probably find out on the hollyoaks site

----------


## Angeltigger

> im sorry but im not being rude, i was just saying that youre going off topic and it doesnt really matter, you can probably find out on the hollyoaks site


well it sounded rude to me- as it was just a quick question

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i do like nancy because she is so different from her big sis becca dean it just goes to show how siblings can be so different

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I like her. She is a girl who speaks her mind, and a go-getter, both of which I admire in an individual.

----------


## willsmummy

I find her a little irritating to be honest

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well theres one thing for sure she'll give everyone a run for there money lol

----------

